# VerticalScope Purchases Home Theater Shack



## Sonnie

*VerticalScope Purchases Home Theater Shack*

In April 2006 when John and I decided to embark on this journey of creating the most respected forum on the Internet, we had no idea it would have succeeded so remarkably well. There is one thing for certain; we could not have made it as far as we have without the absolute finest and most extraordinary members and staff any forum could ever ask for. While it is unfortunate for John and I that we must announce this day that Home Theater Shack, LLC has been sold to VerticalScope, we do not count this as an unfortunate event for the members of Home Theater Shack. Rest assured you will all continue to enjoy the respect and friendliness that is common to HTS. The fine folks at VerticalScope have promised us that they will continue to allow the administrators and moderators of the site to run the forum as it is, so you should notice very little change overall. The no-nonsense attitude, as well as the Zero Tolerance Forum Rules will remain. We know you will continue to support the staff in upholding the moral and ethical standards of the forum. You will still see the same familiar faces around the forum for the most part with the majority of our admin and moderators. John will continue to offer REW for download at HTS, and he will continue to support the REW Forum as a member of the staff. As for me… I will be moving on to other ventures in the industry (more later). That does not mean I am alienating my friends at HTS, or that I will be a stranger, but it does mean that I will be participating less, and I will no longer be on staff here at HTS. John and I thank you all for making this forum what it is today… the BEST forum on the Internet. We thank you all and wish you all the very best. 

Please join us in welcoming VerticalScope as the new owner. We hope you will give them your support, as they respect you and this forum, and how you have built it up to be what it is today.

Best Regards,
John and Sonnie


----------



## Admin VS

Greetings! 

My name is Phil and I will be taking over the webmaster duties on HTS for Sonnie. There is little about the site that will change, your mods are all still here and the site will still look and feel as it always has. I am open to questions and of course any suggestions you think you want to mention that will make your experience on HTS more enjoyable.


----------



## tonyvdb

Wow Sonnie, I wish you all the best in your new endeavors and that we will of course be seeing you around. I welcome the new owners VerticalScope and hope they do keep things growing for the better.

Welcome Phil :wave:


----------



## tcarcio

Sonnie, I am so glad you and John will still be a part of this forum. I want to wish you all the luck in the world with your future plans. It is because of You and John's hard work that this forum is what it is today. I would like to welcome Phil and VerticalScope to HTS and I hope that they will continue to keep this forum as respected as it has become. Thank you so much for making this the best forum on the web. Good luck....:T


----------



## arkiedan

I join and these guys sell the place! 

Good luck with your future endeavors to you both. You've done a great job with this fine site.

And Phil, welcome from a newbie,

lddude: old arkiedan lddude:


----------



## Admin VS

tcarcio said:


> Sonnie, I am so glad you and John will still be a part of this forum. I want to wish you all the luck in the world with your future plans. It is because of You and John's hard work that this forum is what it is today. I would like to welcome Phil and VerticalScope to HTS and I hope that they will continue to keep this forum as respected as it has become. Thank you so much for making this the best forum on the web. Good luck....:T


Continuity is King! The plan is to continue to help this place grow and still feel familiar.


----------



## tcarcio

newtechadmin said:


> Continuity is King! The plan is to continue to help this place grow and still feel familiar.


Fantastic Phil. :T


----------



## Admin VS

arkiedan said:


> I join and these guys sell the place!
> 
> Good luck with your future endeavors to you both. You've done a great job with this fine site.
> 
> And Phil, welcome from a newbie,
> 
> lddude: old arkiedan lddude:


Thanks! from a fellow newbie.


----------



## chashint

Hummm.
Kind of a jolt to the ol noggin.
Best wishes to you Sonnie.


----------



## lcaillo

Sonnie,
While I agree that we have a truly remarkable community of users and moderators, it is impossible to overstate the significance of your vision and presence. Having been around since the early days, I have seen how your passion for excellence, moral and ethical bearing, and the importance you place on how people treat each other have made all of us better people. That is high praise for a discussion forum centered on an entertainment hobby, but it is completely accurate.

I count you as a friend and hope that moving forward the platform that you have left us respects the lessons that you taught us. Most important among them is that we can engage in discourse in a civil manner, even vigorously debate a topic, without doing harm to one another. Count the time you have spent building this community as a success that will always be appreciated.

Be well, my friend, and be in touch.


----------



## Prof.

Sonnie..I wish you every success in your new venture..and welcome Phil of VerticalScope to the forum..
I look forward to this forum continuing in the tradition that it has over the past 8 years..


----------



## tesseract

Sonnie said:


> John and I thank you all for making this forum what it is today… the BEST forum on the Internet. We thank you all and wish you all the very best.


Thank you, Sonnie and John, I appreciate all you have done to make Home Theater Shack an informative and FUN place to be. Best of luck on your new venture, Sonnie. I consider you a friend and am grateful for the opportunities and kindnesses you have shown me. And thank you, John, for continuing to support REW.



newtechadmin said:


> Greetings!
> 
> My name is Phil and I will be taking over the webmaster duties on HTS for Sonnie. There is little about the site that will change, your mods are all still here and the site will still look and feel as it always has. I am open to questions and of course any suggestions you think you want to mention that will make your experience on HTS more enjoyable.


Welcome, Phil. I look forward to working with you, and am glad to hear the values that have made this such a great place to be, will remain. I wish VerticalScope and our discussion board continued prosperity!


----------



## B- one

Good luck to you Sonnie! And welcome Phil!


----------



## NBPk402

I'll just keep it short and sweet... I want to welcome Phil, and Vertiscope as the new owners of the HTS, and I also want to wish Sonnie the best in his new endeavors. :wave:


----------



## mechman

lcaillo said:


> Sonnie,
> While I agree that we have a truly remarkable community of users and moderators, it is impossible to overstate the significance of your vision and presence. Having been around since the early days, I have seen how your passion for excellence, moral and ethical bearing, and the importance you place on how people treat each other have made all of us better people. That is high praise for a discussion forum centered on an entertainment hobby, but it is completely accurate.
> 
> I count you as a friend and hope that moving forward the platform that you have left us respects the lessons that you taught us. Most important among them is that we can engage in discourse in a civil manner, even vigorously debate a topic, without doing harm to one another. Count the time you have spent building this community as a success that will always be appreciated.
> 
> Be well, my friend, and be in touch.


Hear, hear! :clap:


----------



## ALMFamily

ellisr63 said:


> I'll just keep it short and sweet... I want to welcome Phil, and Vertiscope as the new owners of the HTS, and I also want to wish Sonnie the best in his new endeavors. :wave:


Perfect Ron - I could not have said it any better!


----------



## sub_crazy

Thank you Sonnie and John for making a comfortable and civil forum. I want to wish you both continued success on your new venture.


----------



## Mike P.

lcaillo said:


> Sonnie,
> While I agree that we have a truly remarkable community of users and moderators, it is impossible to overstate the significance of your vision and presence. Having been around since the early days, I have seen how your passion for excellence, moral and ethical bearing, and the importance you place on how people treat each other have made all of us better people. That is high praise for a discussion forum centered on an entertainment hobby, but it is completely accurate.
> 
> I count you as a friend and hope that moving forward the platform that you have left us respects the lessons that you taught us. Most important among them is that we can engage in discourse in a civil manner, even vigorously debate a topic, without doing harm to one another. Count the time you have spent building this community as a success that will always be appreciated.
> 
> Be well, my friend, and be in touch.


I couldn't have said it better myself. :wave:


----------



## mechman

Mike P. said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself. :wave:


That crazy cajun has a way with words don't he?!?! :dumbcrazy:


----------



## prerich

Congrats Sonnie on your new venture! I wish you a blessed future! To Phill and VerticalScope welcome! I regard HTS as a "safe place" to talk HT and Tech. I wish you well in your endeavors with HTS and continued excellence.


----------



## Admin VS

Thanks again everyone for the warm welcomes.


----------



## gorb

I honestly have no idea who or what VerticalScope is but as long as the forums are still around and everybody is still cool beans, it's all good.

Welcome to the new owners


----------



## Tonto

Well, first off I'm a bit shocked!!! I have come to feel like Sonnie...you...are a friend. A respected friend. A friend that shares my sence of morality & views. I will truely miss you & what you have brought to this forum. I wish you all the very best in your new endeavors. That's from the heart. So keep in touch!

In keeping with the true HTS tradition...I would like to welcome the new admin (name?). :wave: It will be interesting to see how things will continue/evolve. We have a great group of members here that should be able to accomodate any new avenues that might ensue.

It would be nice to hear a few things about you, so we can get to know each other. That is one of the things that has made this site so special...kinda like a family.


----------



## lcaillo

mechman said:


> That crazy cajun has a way with words don't he?!?! :dumbcrazy:


Ain't you rot bout dat, cher!


----------



## Admin VS

Tonto said:


> Well, first off I'm a bit shocked!!! I have come to feel like Sonnie...you...are a friend. A respected friend. A friend that shares my sence of morality & views. I will truely miss you & what you have brougth to this forum. I wish you all the very best in your new endevors. That's from the heart. So keep in touch!
> 
> In keeping with the true HTS tradition...I would like to welcome the new admin (name?). :wave: It will be interesting to see how things will continue/evolve. We have a great group of members here that should be able to accomodate any new avenues that might ensue.
> 
> It would be nice to hear a few things about you, so we can get to know each other. That is one of the things that has made this site so special...kinda like a family.


36 years old, live in Toronto Canada. I have lived here almost all my life. I spent about 8 months living in the California Baja Sur, Mexico in a city called La Paz. I am engaged to a wonderful woman from New York and if all goes right will be married by the fall. (We are all tied up with immigration lawyers at the moment). Before working for VS I have been a Wedding and Portrait Photographer, a content manager for a company that ran a hand full of online magazines, a print broker/designer and used to volunteer teaching kids and adults how to ride unicycles. Drink way too much coffee, love craft beer, Mexican food, have a lot of tattoos and want a bigger TV... 

If you have questions please post them up.


----------



## lcaillo

Other than the unicycle riding and tattoos we have a lot in common. Maybe you can teach Mechman how to ride a unicycle while playing hockey. I will by the GoPro to donate to the project.


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks everyone for the very kind words... they are much appreciated.



lcaillo said:


> Other than the unicycle riding and tattoos we have a lot in common. Maybe you can teach Mechman how to ride a unicycle while playing hockey. I will by the GoPro to donate to the project.


Now that would be really funny... just seeing mech on a unicycle.




newtechadmin said:


> 36 years old, live in Toronto Canada. I have lived here almost all my life. I spent about 8 months living in the California Baja Sur, Mexico in a city called La Paz. I am engaged to a wonderful woman from New York and if all goes right will be married by the fall. (We are all tied up with immigration lawyers at the moment). Before working for VS I have been a Wedding and Portrait Photographer, a content manager for a company that ran a hand full of online magazines, a print broker/designer and used to volunteer teaching kids and adults how to ride unicycles. Drink way too much coffee, love craft beer, Mexican food, have a lot of tattoos and want a bigger TV...
> 
> If you have questions please post them up.


My wife can ride a unicycle (or use to could 30 years ago)... she is a photographer of sorts (but not near as much as when we first got married)... I drink way too much coffee too, but never acquired a taste for beer, will probably at Mexican tonight cause we love it so much... my wife and I have been talking about getting a tattoo (a parlor right down the road from us and got a friend who tattoos)... and I got way too many big TVs!

Good stuff to know Philip... you sound like a good ole home boy, as we call them down here in the south, with a hint of geek built-in.


----------



## mechman

Been there. Done that.

Video was destroyed.


----------



## Robert Zohn

newtechadmin said:


> 36 years old, live in Toronto Canada. I have lived here almost all my life. I spent about 8 months living in the California Baja Sur, Mexico in a city called La Paz. I am engaged to a wonderful woman from New York and if all goes right will be married by the fall. (We are all tied up with immigration lawyers at the moment). Before working for VS I have been a Wedding and Portrait Photographer, a content manager for a company that ran a hand full of online magazines, a print broker/designer and used to volunteer teaching kids and adults how to ride unicycles. Drink way too much coffee, love craft beer, Mexican food, have a lot of tattoos and want a bigger TV...
> 
> If you have questions please post them up.


Did I hear a bigger TV is in your future.  jk.

Hope you will have some free time to stop by our showroom when you are in NY.

All the best in your new career and marriage to a great NY lady!!

-Robert


----------



## orion

Thanks Sonnie and John for providing the Forum/site to us geeks so that we can set up our systems without all the drama that we would have had to wade through in order to get good info.. You have really done a service to me, I am very grateful. This is the best Audio site that I know of and I think it will continue to be. Good luck in your new ventures.


----------



## Tonto

Phil wroted:



> 36 years old, live in Toronto Canada. I have lived here almost all my life. I spent about 8 months living in the California Baja Sur, Mexico in a city called La Paz. I am engaged to a wonderful woman from New York and if all goes right will be married by the fall. (We are all tied up with immigration lawyers at the moment). Before working for VS I have been a Wedding and Portrait Photographer, a content manager for a company that ran a hand full of online magazines, a print broker/designer and used to volunteer teaching kids and adults how to ride unicycles. Drink way too much coffee, love craft beer, Mexican food, have a lot of tattoos and want a bigger TV...
> 
> If you have questions please post them up.


I think we all drink too much coffee! Comes with getting lddude:. I would like to hear a bit about your personal interest in HT/2 channel. Do you have any gear your fond of or looking forward to getting one day? Seems like we are always dreaming of something new or better.

I'm also interested in if the speaker evals will continue. They were fun & seemed to garner a good bit of interest. I know I was looking forward to an upcoming bookshelf speaker evaluation. Don't know how this would work now that Ceader Creek Cinema is out of the equation...hoping there is some way to keep them going. Anyway, I imagine you have your hands full getting used to everything. Feel free to ask us questions also! Again, welcome aboard.


----------



## fschris

newtechadmin said:


> 36 years old, live in Toronto Canada. I have lived here almost all my life. I spent about 8 months living in the California Baja Sur, Mexico in a city called La Paz. I am engaged to a wonderful woman from New York and if all goes right will be married by the fall. (We are all tied up with immigration lawyers at the moment). Before working for VS I have been a Wedding and Portrait Photographer, a content manager for a company that ran a hand full of online magazines, a print broker/designer and used to volunteer teaching kids and adults how to ride unicycles. Drink way too much coffee, love craft beer, Mexican food, have a lot of tattoos and want a bigger TV...
> 
> If you have questions please post them up.


this will be interesting...


----------



## JBrax

Can we please restore R rated movie reviews?


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> Can we please restore R rated movie reviews?


+1!


----------



## prerich

JBrax said:


> Can we please restore R rated movie reviews?


Well as for me, I'd prefer that it remained as is. I have come to love HTS' standard per-say. this is just MHO.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Admin VS

Tonto said:


> Phil wroted:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all drink too much coffee! Comes with getting lddude:. I would like to hear a bit about your personal interest in HT/2 channel. Do you have any gear your fond of or looking forward to getting one day? Seems like we are always dreaming of something new or better.
> 
> I'm also interested in if the speaker evals will continue. They were fun & seemed to garner a good bit of interest. I know I was looking forward to an upcoming bookshelf speaker evaluation. Don't know how this would work now that Ceader Creek Cinema is out of the equation...hoping there is some way to keep them going. Anyway, I imagine you have your hands full getting used to everything. Feel free to ask us questions also! Again, welcome aboard.


Speaker Evals are on my to do list to get ironed out so they will be able to continue. I am almost sure this is the plan but it involves more than just me.


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> Can we please restore R rated movie reviews?


+!... Maybe with it being in a separate section so it will not offend anyone?


----------



## fschris

is this the company that bought HTS? http://www.verticalscope.com/


----------



## Admin VS

fschris said:


> is this the company that bought HTS? http://www.verticalscope.com/


Yes.


----------



## bkeeler10

Just want to wish Sonnie well on his new endeavor and thank him for playing such a major role in creating this great forum. I hope and expect that the core of what makes HTS great and unique will remain, and be expanded upon going forward.

Thanks Sonnie, and good luck. Don't be a stranger around here :wave:


----------



## JBrax

ellisr63 said:


> +!... Maybe with it being in a separate section so it will not offend anyone?


I really don't know how someone could be offended by reading a review but whatever it takes to restore the reviews. It was something I really looked forward to here at HTS. To be frank if you're that easily offended then don't read the review.


----------



## gorb

newtechadmin said:


> 36 years old, live in Toronto Canada. I have lived here almost all my life. I spent about 8 months living in the California Baja Sur, Mexico in a city called La Paz. I am engaged to a wonderful woman from New York and if all goes right will be married by the fall. (We are all tied up with immigration lawyers at the moment). Before working for VS I have been a Wedding and Portrait Photographer, a content manager for a company that ran a hand full of online magazines, a print broker/designer and used to volunteer teaching kids and adults how to ride unicycles. Drink way too much coffee, love craft beer, Mexican food, have a lot of tattoos and want a bigger TV...
> 
> If you have questions please post them up.


My name is also Phillip and I am also engaged...getting married in October. I did visit Toronto a couple years ago and it was pretty nice.

I like coffee but only drink it once or twice a year, love craft beer, love Mexican food (my fiancee is a beautiful Mexican lady), have zero tattoos and also want a bigger TV (I have a several year old 46" lcd). I guess that's where our similarities end


----------



## Admin VS

gorb said:


> My name is also Phillip and I am also engaged...getting married in October. I did visit Toronto a couple years ago and it was pretty nice.
> 
> I like coffee but only drink it once or twice a year, love craft beer, love Mexican food (my fiancee is a beautiful Mexican lady), have zero tattoos and also want a bigger TV (I have a several year old 46" lcd). I guess that's where our similarities end


Mucho Gusto Philip!

What brought you to Toronto? I see you are in Fort Worth, my fiancee's Aunt lives there. I have also been to Texas a handful of times though all I have ever seen of FW is the airport. I have friends in Dallas that live in and near the Deep Ellum neighborhood.


----------



## Admin VS

JBrax said:


> I really don't know how someone could be offended by reading a review but whatever it takes to restore the reviews. It was something I really looked forward to here at HTS. To be frank if you're that easily offended then don't read the review.


This is being sorted out.


----------



## JBrax

newtechadmin said:


> This is being sorted out.


Thank you.


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> Thank you.


+1- thanks.


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> I really don't know how someone could be offended by reading a review but whatever it takes to restore the reviews. It was something I really looked forward to here at HTS. To be frank if you're that easily offended then don't read the review.


It wouldn't offend me (I would like to see it too)... I was just putting that out there in case it would be an issue. :T


----------



## Mike Edwards

Keep an eye on the review section in the next week


----------



## JBrax

ellisr63 said:


> It wouldn't offend me (I would like to see it too)... I was just putting that out there in case it would be an issue. :T


All good that wasn't intended to any one person in particular. More of just throwing it out there.


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> Keep an eye on the review section in the next week


Anxiously awaiting…


----------



## gorb

newtechadmin said:


> Mucho Gusto Philip!
> 
> What brought you to Toronto? I see you are in Fort Worth, my fiancee's Aunt lives there. I have also been to Texas a handful of times though all I have ever seen of FW is the airport. I have friends in Dallas that live in and near the Deep Ellum neighborhood.


A group of friends used to do an annual party in Toronto. I only managed to head up there once. We just got a cabin by Lake Simcoe for a couple days and ate some delicious food and did a lot of drinking 

I've lived in Fort Worth since the middle of 2001. It's pretty nice 

Although Dallas isn't that far, I rarely go to that side of town. If I do, it's usually for something like the aquarium or perhaps an event like a concert or somebody's dinner.


----------



## Peter Loeser

A little late to the party here, but wanted to say welcome Phil! Glad to have you as a part of this excellent community.


----------



## zieglj01

newtechadmin said:


> Speaker Evals are on my to do list to get ironed out so they will be able to continue. I am almost sure this is the plan but it involves more than just me.


It would be nice - it is something that would keep me coming back.


----------



## bkeeler10

^ +1


----------



## Tonto

> newtechadmin wrote:
> Speaker Evals are on my to do list to get ironed out so they will be able to continue. I am almost sure this is the plan but it involves more than just me.


Well let us in, we have always been part of the "solving of issues." This is what makes us a family...or maybe we just like putting our .02 in :T.


----------



## Mike Edwards

newtechadmin said:


> 36 years old, live in Toronto Canada. I have lived here almost all my life. I spent about 8 months living in the California Baja Sur, Mexico in a city called La Paz. I am engaged to a wonderful woman from New York and if all goes right will be married by the fall. (We are all tied up with immigration lawyers at the moment). Before working for VS I have been a Wedding and Portrait Photographer, a content manager for a company that ran a hand full of online magazines, a print broker/designer and used to volunteer teaching kids and adults how to ride unicycles. * Drink way too much coffee, love craft beer, Mexican food, have a lot of tattoos and want a bigger TV... *
> 
> If you have questions please post them up.


don't we all ... glad to see another craft beer drinker in the mix... wait till you start brewing your own... than you go to a whole new level of beer snob


----------



## NBPk402

Mike Edwards said:


> don't we all ... glad to see another craft beer drinker in the mix... wait till you start brewing your own... than you go to a whole new level of beer snob


Have you ever tried "Hand Pulled" beer? We had some in Monterey, Ca at the London Pub... It was the best beer I have ever tasted. :T


----------



## Mike Edwards

ellisr63 said:


> Have you ever tried "Hand Pulled" beer? We had some in Monterey, Ca at the London Pub... It was the best beer I have ever tasted. :T


no, never heard of it actually... may have to sniff some out. is it a brand name or are you talking about beer tapped straight from a cask?


----------



## Admin VS

ellisr63 said:


> Have you ever tried "Hand Pulled" beer? We had some in Monterey, Ca at the London Pub... It was the best beer I have ever tasted. :T


I have not personally tried such an animal but you have peaked my interest. Now I'm thirsty...


----------



## NBPk402

newtechadmin said:


> I have not personally tried such an animal but you have peaked my interest. Now I'm thirsty...


Apparently it is an old style way of brewing beer without some of the current chemicals that speed the process up. I suggested it to a friend and they loved it... Even my wife who is not a beer drinker at all loved it. It was a dark beer that was so smooth it wasn't funny. Give it a try and let me know what you think. :T


----------



## Mike Edwards

ellisr63 said:


> Apparently it is an old style way of brewing beer without some of the current chemicals that speed the process up. I suggested it to a friend and they loved it... Even my wife who is not a beer drinker at all loved it. It was a dark beer that was so smooth it wasn't funny. Give it a try and let me know what you think. :T


Innnnnteresting. I now am very intrigued


----------



## Mike Edwards

ellisr63 said:


> Apparently it is an old style way of brewing beer without some of the current chemicals that speed the process up. I suggested it to a friend and they loved it... Even my wife who is not a beer drinker at all loved it. It was a dark beer that was so smooth it wasn't funny. Give it a try and let me know what you think. :T


I found out that our local brew pub down here in Tucson makes one. it's called their "cask" ale and it's a 100% naturally brewed and carbonated version of their popular draft beers (rotated out every month or so) in a wooden cask.. always on a "first come before it runs out" policy because people go for it fast... I need to check it out next time i'm there


----------



## tesseract

Cask ales are the bomb, and worth seeking out.


----------



## Mike Edwards

tesseract said:


> Cask ales are the bomb, and worth seeking out.


Tonight is $3 pints on the cask ales. So I think I'm going to experiment with it


----------



## Owen Bartley

I know I haven't been around as much lately, but I don't know how I missed this post. I knew Sonnie had made a change, but I didn't see the announcement of the sale, so "I, for one, welcome our new insect overlords..." er, I mean welcome to Vertical Scope, and to a fellow Torontonian. It's nice to see some control being moved from the deep south to north of the border. :wave:


----------



## zieglj01

Owen Bartley said:


> I know I haven't been around as much lately, but I don't know how I missed this post. I knew Sonnie had made a change, but I didn't see the announcement of the sale, so "I, for one, welcome our new insect overlords..." er, I mean welcome to Vertical Scope, and to a fellow Torontonian. It's nice to see some control being moved from the deep south to north of the border. :wave:


And another interesting note - VerticalScope also recently bought AVS Forum!


----------



## Mike Edwards

zieglj01 said:


> And another interesting note - VerticalScope also recently bought AVS Forum!


Now that's news. Surprises me


----------



## zieglj01

Mike Edwards said:


> Now that's news. Surprises me


The Audio Forum World is changing.


----------



## mechman

zieglj01 said:


> And another interesting note - VerticalScope also recently bought AVS Forum!


IMO, that is unfortunate.


----------



## Mike Edwards

mechman said:


> IMO, that is unfortunate.


I'm surprised they needed to sell. I thought they were doing gangbusters


----------



## mechman

Mike Edwards said:


> I'm surprised they needed to sell. I thought they were doing gangbusters


If one offers the right price, anything is for sale. I believe that the forum was separate from the store but I could be wrong. And I can't recall the name of the company that had it before VS bought it. :scratch: I think they wrote BBS software to compete with vBulletin IIRC. VS followed a similar MO with auto forums. HighDefJunkies may be next...


----------



## zieglj01

mechman said:


> If one offers the right price, anything is for sale. And I can't recall the name of the company that had it before VS bought it. :scratch: I think they wrote BBS software to compete with vBulletin IIRC.


VerticalScope bought AVS from Huddler Inc


----------



## Mike Edwards

zieglj01 said:


> VerticalScope bought AVS from Huddler Inc


Lol maybe they can move away from the huddler design then. That had been an eyesore for the last couple of years


----------



## zieglj01

Mike Edwards said:


> Lol maybe they can move away from the huddler design then. That had been an eyesore for the last couple of years


They have already gone back to the vbulletin.


----------



## Mike Edwards

zieglj01 said:


> They have already gone back to the vbulletin.


That tells you how much I pay attention when I'm not in the middle of a build


----------



## Rubus

Good Luck to all. This is a pretty cool site.


----------



## brian2016

good post


----------



## moonlamps007

I am so happy you and John will even now be a piece of this gathering. I need to wish all of you the fortunes on the planet with your tentative arrangements. It is a direct result of You and John's diligent work that this discussion is the thing that it is today. I might want to welcome Phil and VerticalScope to HTS and I trust that they will keep on keeping this discussion as regarded as it has moved toward becoming. Much obliged to you such a great amount for making this the best gathering on the web. Great luck....


----------



## theJman

"tentative arrangements"? This site was sold 4 1/2 years ago so I think you can say the deal is permanent.


----------



## NBPk402

zieglj01 said:


> VerticalScope bought AVS from Huddler Inc


Now they need to clean house with the mods, and stop the favoritism, and kick the bad mods.


----------

